# Difference between postive and negative wiring?



## lee_hdi (May 16, 2009)

Hello,
First of all I apologise if this is in the wrong area.

I was wondering if someone could tell me how I find out if my car is positive or negatively wired. I have bought a auto-light kit and in the instructions there are 3 wiring diagrams, 2 for positive wiring and 1 for negative. So I was just hoping someone can tell me how I find out which diagram to use.

The 3 wiring diagrams for the auto light kit


























The wiring diagram for my cars lighting system



















Thanks in advance,
Lee

EDIT: Balls, I'm sorry about the massive pictures.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I assume you mean if your car is negative ground? Most cars are negative ground. Find your battery. One of the battery cables will attach to the car body, or frame, or the motor directly. If that's the negative battery post, you have negative ground.

You can also check with a voltmeter. Put one lead on the - battery post, and the other to some metal. It should read 0 Volts. Put a lead on the positive post, and the other on metal. Then it'll real 12 Volts. If this is true you are negative ground.


----------

